# Ft Mcallister or Kilkenny



## jtaylor (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm new to saltwater and learning. We live in Statesboro and have been to Ft Mcallister and put in at the public ramp. It looks like Kilkenny is only a 5-10 min farther drive. Is the fishing better out of Kilkenny or are they about the same? I've got a 20' Keywest. It's normally me, my 6 year old and one other adult. Were just trying to learn the ropes. My 6 year old loves it and I'm trying to get him as much good time fishing as possible. Thanks


----------



## Sharkfighter (Nov 6, 2015)

The water at McAlister is still brackish until you get to about the bear river. 


  Kilkenny is closer to the sound and is more saltwater.   it is only about a 30-40 minute Boat ride between the 2 and anywhere you can reach from one, you can reach from the other.    you are closer to good inshore spots at Kilkenny in my opinion but again you can get to the same spots from McAllister.

No public ramp at Kilkenny and I think it will you cost you $20 at the marina which includes the lift in and out

Both marina's sell live bait


----------



## jtaylor (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank you for the info. I think we are going to give Kilkenny a shot in the morning.


----------



## Riplukelee (Nov 6, 2015)

Newell creek is less than five minutes from Kilkenny by boat and you can catch sheepshead, trout, redfish, flounder, and whiting there.


----------



## Bream Pole (Nov 7, 2015)

*public ramp*

There  is DNR ramp (or used to be) --a right hand turn off of the road to Kilkenny.  Been a quite a few years since I was there.  When you go out the creek where the ramp is you enter a river the name of which I don't know and across the river is a creek. Enter it and bear to the right and you will come to a long stretch of bank that has a lot of fallen trees.   good sheepshead fishing around them and good trout fishing away from bank.  I located trout off of the trees or in front of them in the flow of the creek.There is some structure on the bottom.  

Had an interesting experience:  was boating trout and lost hook on the structure.  Hook I had on was sharp but rust colored.  I put on a new hook and couldn't get a strike.  Hunted in tackle box for a rusted hook.  sharpened it and went back to boating trout.  Water was very clear. 

Probably good bottom fishing for croaker, whiting etc. in that creek.  First time I had ever tried sheepshead and had them take about 50 fidlers before I ever boated one by accident; so went to trout fishing.

I talked with a party that had caught a lot of bottom fish like whiting that day in that river fishing off of a mud flat toward Kilkenny.

Probably a DNR website that will show the ramp and how to get there.


----------



## Dominion (Nov 7, 2015)

Demeries is the ramp that was just mentioned. It is great at all tides, and 10 minutes away from many drops.


----------



## jtaylor (Nov 8, 2015)

We went Saturday and didn't have much luck. I think we got in too late and I had a couple of places pick out on the chart that when we got there there was already boats there. I didn't want to crowd anybody. I think we just have to work on our method and finding the right spots. There is a lot to learn. How to anchor the boat to be able to fish where you want is a process in itself! I think we are going to look into a trolling motor. When are the best times in relation to the tides to fish? Thanks for the help!


----------

